# ACPI x86



## njthomas

Hi,
my desktop's devicemanager shows that my computer is ACPI x86 based PC. What is that ? Anybody can please explain me in detail?


----------



## ebackhus

I've forgotten what ACPI means, but x86 describes the microcode that your system uses. Virtually every PC out there uses x86 and have since the early days of computing.


----------



## Deleted090308

> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) is an open industry specification co-developed by Hewlett-Packard, Intel, Microsoft, Phoenix, and Toshiba.
> 
> ACPI establishes industry-standard interfaces enabling OS-directed configuration, power management, and thermal management of mobile, desktop, and server platforms.


----------

